# Canon Updates DPP & EOS Utility With EOS 5D Mark IV Support



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2016)

```
Canon has updated Digital Photo Professional and EOS Utility to include EOS 5D Mark IV support.</p>
<p><strong>Changes for Digital Photo Professional 4.5.0</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 5D Mark IV.</li>
<li>Supports EF-M 28mm f/3.5 Macro IS STM.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Changes for EOS Utility 3.5.0</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 5D Mark IV.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon where during remote shooting, there are instances where images cannot be properly recorded.</li>
</ul>
<p>You can see all of the <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv?tab=drivers&WT.mc_id=C126149#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25">updated utilities at Canon USA</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 10, 2016)

Maybe Canon should first update their lens lineup, mount or lens protocols so the 4K mode can also properly be used with dedicated crop zooms.

Right now it is impossible to use Canon APS-C lenses on the 5D4, and several Tamron lenses like the 16-300 don't work at all (like on the 1DX2). The Sigma 18-300 seems to work, but not with stabilization.

Ah wait, if you want to film 4K with Canon and need a mid range stabilized zoom, you need to buy an XC15 or in any event (as always) a second camera aside from their obvious flagship products (you thought they might do what you need).


----------



## tron (Sep 10, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Maybe Canon should first update their lens lineup, mount or lens protocols so the 4K mode can also properly be used with dedicated crop zooms.
> 
> Right now it is impossible to use Canon APS-C lenses on the 5D4, and several Tamron lenses like the 16-300 don't work at all (like on the 1DX2). The Sigma 18-300 seems to work, but not with stabilization.
> 
> Ah wait, if you want to film 4K with Canon and need a mid range stabilized zoom, you need to buy an XC15 or in any event (as always) a second camera aside from their obvious flagship products (you thought they might do what you need).


This was an off-topic answer. You have many other threads to complain. And is this EF-S lens incompatibility new to you?


----------



## CANONisOK (Sep 10, 2016)

This is not news to me. If there's one thing a person who spends $3500 - $6000 on a camera body dreams of, it is attaching a $300-400 lens which the manufacturer themselves would admit is not a top quality piece of glass. I thought everybody understood this.


----------



## jebrady03 (Sep 10, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Maybe Canon should first update their lens lineup, mount or lens protocols so the 4K mode can also properly be used with dedicated crop zooms.
> 
> Right now it is impossible to use Canon APS-C lenses on the 5D4,



Well, not impossible. You can remove the rear baffle and then mount the lens (I believe with the mirror up). This would actually work incredibly well for the EF-S 18-135 IS nano USM for 4K recording. 4K on the 5D Mark IV has a 1.74 crop whereas the lens was designed for a 1.6 crop. Also, the nano USM provides smooth, silent AF, the IS functions perfectly, and one could even use the powerzoom adapter, if desired. 

I'm kicking around doing this but probably not before I upgrade my PC and monitor to verify able to handle 4K files.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 10, 2016)

WAITING ON LIGHTROOM CC UPDATE FOR CR2 FILES ALSO THE ADOBE RAW UPDATE BUT I THINK I HAVE TOO UPDATE MY OS FROM MAVERICKS


----------



## tpatana (Sep 10, 2016)

Without shouting, can someone confirm if LR-CC already reads the files? Or when it will?


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 11, 2016)

The good question is: why does each new camera requires all these updates? Some people buy 3 new camera models a year and have 3 computer devices, which makes it very annoying.

The 5D4 4K footage - also through its highly inefficient oldschool codec - does not seem to be play back fluidly even on the fastedt computers, and with no known media players. And indeed the recent Movie Utility software that plays back 1DX2 videos without a problem doesn't even recognize 5D4 videos.

When I can play any 20 year old or any 1 day old mp3 file anywhere, why can't I play a Canon video from September 2016 in a Canon software tool from August 2016 - especially when the video format is used in Canon cameras since the 1DC in January 2013???


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 11, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> The 5D4 4K footage - also through its highly inefficient oldschool codec - does not seem to be play back fluidly even on the fastedt computers, and with no known media players. And indeed the recent Movie Utility software that plays back 1DX2 videos without a problem doesn't even recognize 5D4 videos.
> 
> When I can play any 20 year old or any 1 day old mp3 file anywhere, why can't I play a Canon video from September 2016 in a Canon software tool from August 2016 - especially when the video format is used in Canon cameras since the 1DC in January 2013???


When d/l the DPP and EU software I noticed that there was also an updated Movie software, released the same date: 9/8/16 I believe. Might this solve that problem?


----------

